# 2Kg of Mercury for $6



## Snapperhead (Oct 29, 2013)

I managed to acquire 2Kg of Mercury today, I have no idea of its origin but it had been sitting around an office for many years. Is there any uses for it what so ever ?


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 29, 2013)

If you knew how, or if you know some one that knows how to handle it safely, you could check it to see if there is any gold in it before looking for some one to take it off your hands.
Again, to some one who knows how to handle it (mercury) safely.
Myself, I don't want the stuff around.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 29, 2013)

Snapperhead said:


> I managed to acquire 2Kg of Mercury today, I have no idea of its origin but it had been sitting around an office for many years. Is there any uses for it what so ever ?


Snapperhead,

Before you do anything with your mercury, you might want to read through this thread: Mercury for sale.

There is no use for mercury in what we do.

Dave


----------



## rickbb (Oct 29, 2013)

Very limited market for it, but lab grade, (triple distilled), sells for $100 lb.

Also if your local fire department/hazmat officials find out you have 2kg, well lets just say you will wish you had never seen it.

Make sure you keep it well bottled up and out of site of anyone.


----------



## Lou (Oct 29, 2013)

It's best just to dispose of it at the local county disposal service.

It's more liability than anything else--a spill can cost tens of thousands of dollars and much headache.


----------



## Snapperhead (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for the words of caution, I have noted them well. I have no intentions to ever sell, ship, or experiment with it. I will look into a way to store it safer than the plastic, peanut butter jar that I received it in.


----------



## kkmonte (Oct 29, 2013)

Did someone like leave it on your door step, right the bell and run away? If you weren't planning on selling or using it, what else is left?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 29, 2013)

If you wander down the streams coming from the hillsides in North Wales you can pick mercury out of the cracks in the rocks. The mercury was used to trap the gold when they processed the ore in the older mines.

It's usually laden with gold particles too because it naturally retains its gold sucking properties :shock: 

I'd seriously do something about that mercury.

edit: grammar


----------



## Snapperhead (Oct 29, 2013)

kkmonte, hehehe no, I actually paid $6 for it. I do have a small collection of some rather taboo items from human history, so I will most likely add it to that. Crazy as it was, I had a small jar of Mercury when I was about 8 years old, and would play with it in my hands, 40 years later and I am still alive. I will try and find one of those old pyrex rolling pins to store it in, make a bracket to mount it to, and fix it up high on a wall, well out of reach.

I already have a respectable amount of gold bearing e-waste, so I don't feel the need to try and get any gold out of it, its just another talking point item for me now.


----------



## galenrog (Oct 29, 2013)

If you really want to sell it, you might try some of the gold mining forums. I do know a few people that use it, with rock tumblers, to recover extremely fine gold, then distill to separate while recovering the mercury. I do not use it myself and will not in the future.

My personal advice is to dispose of it as hazardous material.


----------



## Alloy (Nov 5, 2013)

If you lived within a reasonable distance, I would gladly give it a safe new home, but as you said you have no intentions of selling it, neither would I. The MAN /EPA has made it so hard to find, claiming that it is bad for you.. I think they just wised up and are hoarding it once they realized that if they store it in close proximity to their 'nuclear waste', they will make precious metals by neutron bombardment and whatnot, also they could use the free heat in a closed loop evap/condensation cycle for constant distillation and as a means of power generation..


----------



## rickbb (Nov 5, 2013)

Alloy said:


> If you lived within a reasonable distance, I would gladly give it a safe new home, but as you said you have no intentions of selling it, neither would I. The MAN /EPA has made it so hard to find, claiming that it is bad for you.. I think they just wised up and are hoarding it once they realized that if they store it in close proximity to their 'nuclear waste', they will make precious metals by neutron bombardment and whatnot, also they could use the free heat in a closed loop evap/condensation cycle for constant distillation and as a means of power generation..



Wow, just wow.

Actually it is a well proven medical fact that it is highly toxic, especially to children and women of child bearing age.

And about that perpetual motion free power generation thing, keep your tin foil hat on and you should be good. :roll:


----------

